
The JavaScript Beginner's Handbook (2020 Edition) - flaviocopes
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/the-complete-javascript-handbook-f26b2c71719c/
======
ansgri
Good, this is the language tutorial. Is there something like a next part of
this book, about using JS to do real things in 2020? AFAIU there's quite a lot
of supplementary stuff like build systems (why are they even needed in JS?),
application frameworks etc.

What would be some good books / blogs to read for a developer with a somewhat
dated C++/Python/HTML experience who doesn't care about legacy browser
support?

